# Effect of Orange Extract on bees?



## DaveWilliamsTX (Aug 16, 2007)

Hey all,

I'm wanting to use an orange oil extract (made from cold pressed orange peels) and dillute it with water as a garden pest repelant - does anyone know how this might impact bees? I've got an infestation of these stink-bug looking guys that suck the color right out of my peppers, and I'd like to douse them with some citrus oil, but I certainly don't want to harm my bees that spend all day harvesting pollen from the garden as well.

Thanks


----------



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

*wow*

All the years of gardening I have never had anything attack my peppers, except the occasional grasshopper. Wonder what kinda bug that is ??? Of course, here in Indiana, our buggage is of a limited variety .


----------



## PolkaDotBees (Aug 25, 2007)

This is the first year ever for something in our peppers too! I was surprised. Nothing usually touches them. I hope you get an answer... we try to have an organic garden too. I just got 2 hives this past May; I am learning how to garden with bees.

I would like to know how I can battle quack-grass! I have already tried: mulching with landscape fabric, cardboard, plastic (covered with wood chips), pulling it out section by section, and vinegar. The quack-grass has won every time. What herbicide can I use that won't harm the bees?


----------



## shawnwri (Jul 31, 2006)

PolkaDotBees said:


> I would like to know how I can battle quack-grass! I have already tried: mulching with landscape fabric, cardboard, plastic (covered with wood chips), pulling it out section by section, and vinegar. The quack-grass has won every time. What herbicide can I use that won't harm the bees?


Roundup or some other formulation of glyphosate is effective on QG when it is actively growing at 8-12 inches tall, or when applied just after a light frost in the autumn. There are other herbicides as well that are specific for grasses, but if you are trying to limit chemicals, you may as well buy a multi-use chemical that you can use on the occasional patch of poison ivy or other noxious weed.


----------



## PolkaDotBees (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks! I have roundup that I had to use before I got the bees. It worked like a charm and I finally won against the quack-grass.


----------



## mgmoore7 (Jul 6, 2007)

I have those stink bugs too. My pepper plants gave their last fruit and the last several were too chewed up by them. 

I went to a hydroponic supply store and they suggested using naturaly repellents as a good line of defense. I got some garlic spray (it sure stinks) and it seems to at least reduce the # of stink bugs. 

I think the trick with many of the natuaral methods of control is to be consistent and start before the problem occurs.


----------



## DaveWilliamsTX (Aug 16, 2007)

Any opinions on orange extract and its effect on bees?


----------



## Aisha (May 2, 2007)

I have those stinkbugs on my tomatoes, but I just pick them when they are orange.

I use orange oil on fire ants. 

It melts the exoskeleton by dissolving the waxy exterior. Bees would be susceptible like any insect if they came into contact with it. If they only land on newly opened flowers, they may not touch it much.

I also use a neem oil spray for an insect repellant and I think bees tolerate that because it's used inside hives.


----------



## phil c (Jan 21, 2007)

I dont know about orange oil I use a few tablespoons of Dawn dish soap in a gallon of water. Spray it on the bugs it only kills what it contacts and has no residual effect. Soak em good the soapy water plugs the air intakes


----------



## Church (May 31, 2007)

Orange oil would attract bees when you are spraying. Any oil acts to clog the respiratory pores of insects including bees so I wouldn't spray when they are present. 

You may want to consider something less attractive to bees, since they love the smell.


----------

